# basking with 160w powersun



## spark678 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I got my baby extreme and I want to make sure I have the temps right. Ive been playing with them for the past week and still unsure what I should do. I have the 160watt powersun on top of a flat stone which heats up to 105 degrees but it takes a couple hours. This is the surface temperatue. If he is laying on the stone he is about 15" away from the bulb should I attempt to raise his basking area for hotter temps? I am afraid he may be getting too much uvb if I put it close. 

Also, bobby said to use 1 part beef liver and mix it with two parts turkey... And I saw calf beef liver... Can I use this? 

Thanks!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 28, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about too much UVB from a powersun, they don't put out nearly as much as a reptisun tube. Its safe to move that basking spot up, and calf liver should be fine maybe even better


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd worry about it being too hot. What size cage? What are you using too measure your temps?


----------



## spark678 (Sep 28, 2011)

its not that hot i thought it would be way hotter. my enclosure is 7x3x2.5 and im using a laser thermometer an electic thermometer from walmart and a mercury one lol

this is just the surface temps of his basking spot. the areas around it is around 92 and his cool side is less then 80. I will be moving up his basking rock to make it a little hotter because i was aiming for 110 (want to make sure he can digest his food. He seemed comfortable because he kept basking for a little bit would walk around then he would be basking again.


----------

